# Bill Pace's 10L Rebuild



## HMF (Jul 30, 2011)

Bill,

can we prevail upon you on here to show us your gearcutting setup for the SB gears, and show us the assembly of the gear train?

Thanks,


Nelson


----------



## Pacer (Jul 30, 2011)

Nelson,
I had posted earlier on the gear cutting - http://hobby-machinist.com/index.php?topic=2540.0 

Really had good intentions of taking a few more pics but ---- Have all the gears cut now (I hope!!) Started out knowing of 4 that needed replacing, but on tear down and closer inspection, ended up doing 7.

By gear train, do you mean a shot showing them from the spindle down to the gear box? I could get a pic of that. I have a trial assy mounted up now and if Im doing something to where I can keep an eye on it, I let the lathe run, changing gear positions, to let all that new stuff "seat". First minute or so of starting, it was pretty loud and I had a scare thinking I had missed some dims somewhere, but it pretty quickly started quietening down and soon was running smoothly.

This is all the old shafts and gears that I re-made. The shorter shafts on the left are from the gear train, the 2 long ones are from the gear box, the 27T from the gear box (it was more like a chain sprocket than a gear) the gears on the shafts are from the apron - the hand wheel shaft and the rack gear shaft. Then the 2 reverse gears and the big one directly under the reversers.


----------



## HMF (Jul 30, 2011)

Bill

Yes, I would love to see everything all lined up- from the spindle down to the gear box.

Also, if you could shoot any sub-assemblies that you do- 

I need to do this for my 10L so anything that can help me struggle through would be great.

Thanks!


Nelson


----------



## Pacer (Jul 30, 2011)

Here is a shot of the gear train showing the parts I replaced (in that area!)- whew! when I see them like this ... hmmm, did I do all that?? and that really is hardly a drop in the bucket. I got this lathe on May 18 - some 10 wks ago, and would guestimate have got another 4-6 wks to go.


----------



## HMF (Jul 30, 2011)

Holy cow, Bill! That looks awesome! No way I could ever make gears like that-though I would love to be able to!

One day!

Nelson


----------

